# INSURANCE- who/how does Rasier ins. work? why does my ins. co say no to insuring me & my car?



## UberDiva (Sep 22, 2014)

If Rasier insures the passenger, why does my ins co refused to insure me and my vehicle?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Because you're using a private policy to do commercial work


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberDiva said:


> If Rasier insures the passenger, why does my ins co refused to insure me and my vehicle?


This will answer most of your insurance questions. Bottom line: you're taking a hell of a chance.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/restart-uber-responds-to-desert-drivers-succinct-questions.10451/


----------



## UberDiva (Sep 22, 2014)

Could you try explaining in clearer English? Private policy? commercial work? If Rasier insures the passenger(s), then y ins co only needs a copy of the Rasier ins; and then to only insure me and my vehicle.


----------



## UberDiva (Sep 22, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> This will answer most of your insurance questions. Bottom line: you're taking a hell of a chance.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/restart-uber-responds-to-desert-drivers-succinct-questions.10451/


Desert Driver: I drive in the Palm Desert/Palm Springs. where do you drive? do you have a copy of Uber's Rasier policy? Seems me you're taking a hell of a chance too....he, he, he....
How did you get insured to drive?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberDiva said:


> Could you try explaining in clearer English? Private policy? commercial work? If Rasier insures the passenger(s), then y ins co only needs a copy of the Rasier ins; and then to only insure me and my vehicle.


The insurance policy you have on your car is a private policy. That means the insurance company has agreed to insure your automobile as you go about your private affairs, such as going to/from work, driving kids to school, going shopping, taking vacations, driving to entertainment, etc. What your insurance carrier HAS NOT agreed to do is insure your automobile for livery work, which means performing driving for hire. So, even if you show your insurance carrier the Rasier policy, they will likely drop you because you are clearly violating the livery exclusion of your personal (private) insurance policy. Now, you can purchase a commercial policy for your car, but I found that such a policy is about ten times more expensive than my personal insurance policy on my car. Ergo, I have made an agreement with myself NOT to get into any crashes that are my fault. You may want to do the same.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberDiva said:


> Desert Driver: I drive in the Palm Desert/Palm Springs. where do you drive? do you have a copy of Uber's Rasier policy? Seems me you're taking a hell of a chance too....he, he, he....
> How did you get insured to drive?


We're all taking a hell of a chance. I have a policy with myself not to get into crashes. I drive in AZ.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

^^^ I"m guessing the op is saying simply because the insurance company is Rasier they should allow to uber


----------



## Bigusdicus (Jan 1, 2015)

I flat out asked my insurance company the question. They said they would drop me be cause my policy is using my car for personal reasons. Using my car for business, uber or lyft or sidecar, is a commercial use of my car and my personal insurance will not cover me while waiting for a ping or driving to a pickup. 

I called a few companies and they said no coverage even geiko. I finally found one that will cover me while waiting for a ping and on the way to the pickup stop. Once i start the trip i am under ubers policy. Once the ride ends, back on my personal insurance companies policy.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Bigusdicus said:


> I flat out asked my insurance company the question. They said they would drop me be cause my policy is using my car for personal reasons. Using my car for business, uber or lyft or sidecar, is a commercial use of my car and my personal insurance will not cover me while waiting for a ping or driving to a pickup.
> 
> I called a few companies and they said no coverage even geiko. I finally found one that will cover me while waiting for a ping and on the way to the pickup stop. Once i start the trip i am under ubers policy. Once the ride ends, back on my personal insurance companies policy.


I asked you in another thread, but haven't seen an answer; have you actually read in your policy that they will cover you while you have no passenger, but are awaiting a ping from an Uber client?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I asked you in another thread, but haven't seen an answer; have you actually read in your policy that they will cover you while you have no passenger, but are awaiting a ping from an Uber client?


he says his company will allow it
i want to know what company that is


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> he says his company will allow it
> i want to know what company that is


He named the company in the other thread, but was going by what he had been told by their representative, as I read his post.
"Plymouth Rock in Massachusetts " was what he posted in a thread he started called "finally started driving for Uber."


----------



## Bigusdicus (Jan 1, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> He named the company in the other thread, but was going by what he had been told by their representative, as I read his post.
> "Plymouth Rock in Massachusetts " was what he posted in a thread he started called "finally started driving for Uber."


Yes Plymouth Rock, they offer Massachusetts, Connecticut, and New Jersey. I have it in an email that they will cover me while sitting or driving around logged into the app and waiting for a ride.


----------



## Bigusdicus (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> he says his company will allow it
> i want to know what company that is


Plymouth Rock. They offer insurance in Massachusetts, Connecticut, and New Jersey. It is best just to flat out ask your insurance carrier. If you find one, they switch to it. That is what I did. My previous insurance company agent, called the insurance company, and blindly asked the rideshare question, and they flat out said NO and they would drop me immediately if they found out I was doing rideshare. Even waiting for a ride request. They even said if I was just going to get groceries and not even have the app on, they would not cover me in the case of an accident.

I checked with a few other companies, and I even called Geiko figuring they were a big company and should offer coverage and they said NO.

So when I found this company and they said yes, i switched. I use to have plymouth rock many many years ago and liked them, but left them when another company had better offerings.

As we all know auto insurance is different in every state. So you need to check with your states.

The funny thing is, while researching this insurance issue and switching and waiting for my policy to renew, a few times I went to the local Uber office and specifically asked this question. The Uber reps had no answer, they also refused to give me any contact information to their own insurance provider who offers the commercial coverage during a ride. They also refused to put me in contact with anyone knowledgeable at Uber. They kept on giving me the run around and refusing to answer me. I said then most of the people in this room, about 30, who are driving for uber are most likely driving with no insurance, which is illegal in Massachusetts, as well as have no clue that they won't have coverage in the case of an accident before getting the rider or even on their day off from Uber. They looked at me like I am to smart for this gig.

But I am only doing this for some extra cash. I put the app on when I drive home from work. A 1 hour drive, far from the major cities. I am not going to drive 35 to 40 miles to get into the prime locations after working an 8 hour regular job. If I get a ride request during my ride home, I take it. If not, not a big deal.

I am hoping that some insurance statute comes out the requires state insurance companies to cover the rideshare drive at all times. Some type of insurance rider. I am even willing to pay a little extra for that coverage. My personal insurance has a $300 deductible, the Uber one is $1000.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bigusdicus said:


> Plymouth Rock. They offer insurance in Massachusetts, Connecticut, and New Jersey. It is best just to flat out ask your insurance carrier. If you find one, they switch to it. That is what I did. My previous insurance company agent, called the insurance company, and blindly asked the rideshare question, and they flat out said NO and they would drop me immediately if they found out I was doing rideshare. Even waiting for a ride request. They even said if I was just going to get groceries and not even have the app on, they would not cover me in the case of an accident.
> 
> I checked with a few other companies, and I even called Geiko figuring they were a big company and should offer coverage and they said NO.
> 
> ...


Remember, insuring with Geico is the next bet thing to having no insurance at all, as the saying goes.


----------



## Bigusdicus (Jan 1, 2015)

I just checked my policy and there is a Personal vehicle sharing exclusion on it and spoke again to my agent. It says my personal insurance will cover me up till the point Ubers policy kicks in (accepting ride), and then covers me again at the end of the ride.

This also covers me on any rideshare service such as Sidekick or Lyft


----------



## Bigusdicus (Jan 1, 2015)

Opps, I meant Sidecar, not sidekick


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bigusdicus said:


> I just checked my policy and *there is a Personal vehicle sharing exclusion on it* and spoke again to my agent. It says my personal insurance will cover me up till the point Ubers policy kicks in (accepting ride), and then covers me again at the end of the ride.
> 
> This also covers me on any rideshare service such as Sidekick or Lyft


I'd suggest your insurance agent led you astray. There are no provisions in anyone's personal auto policy that allow 'on when personal driving' 'off when ride sharing.'

They will be informed of any accidents you have when ride sharing.

If it's serious enough they will also be dragged into the situation. And drivers WILL end up on the short end of the stick every time.


----------



## Bigusdicus (Jan 1, 2015)

I did several times before i started using uber. Even checked today. And it is true. During ride ubers insurance coverage. No ride, my personal insurance.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

"Vehicle Sharing" and "Ride Sharing" are two very different things. I would hang on to that email, you may need it, although the company probably has an escape clause stating that the *printed policy provisions take precedence over anything an agent tells you. *You should have received your policy by now. If I were you, I would read it carefully, paying special attention to the topics, "What is Covered" and "What is Not Covered" under each line of coverage.
You say that it covers you while the app is on,etc. Is that liability, which Uber already covers, or just collision and medical for you and your car?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Bigusdicus said:


> Plymouth Rock. They offer insurance in Massachusetts, Connecticut, and New Jersey. It is best just to flat out ask your insurance carrier. If you find one, they switch to it. That is what I did. My previous insurance company agent, called the insurance company, and blindly asked the rideshare question, and they flat out said NO and they would drop me immediately if they found out I was doing rideshare. Even waiting for a ride request. They even said if I was just going to get groceries and not even have the app on, they would not cover me in the case of an accident.
> 
> I checked with a few other companies, and I even called Geiko figuring they were a big company and should offer coverage and they said NO.
> 
> ...


Why would you support a law which forces personal I nsurance companies to assume a commercial risk? That's a bad precedent :-(


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> "Vehicle Sharing" and "Ride Sharing" are two very different things. I would hang on to that email, you may need it, although the company probably has an escape clause stating that the *printed policy provisions take precedence over anything an agent tells you. *You should have received your policy by now. If I were you, I would read it carefully, paying special attention to the topics, "What is Covered" and "What is Not Covered" under each line of coverage.
> You say that it covers you while the app is on,etc. Is that liability, which Uber already covers, or just collision and medical for you and your car?


What state? I didn't think Uber had expanded app-on primary yet, even in CA(?)


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Bigusdicus said:


> I just checked my policy and there is a Personal vehicle sharing exclusion on it and spoke again to my agent. It says my personal insurance will cover me up till the point Ubers policy kicks in (accepting ride), and then covers me again at the end of the ride.
> 
> This also covers me on any rideshare service such as Sidekick or Lyft


Uber and lyft are not RIDESHARE. As older chauffeur points out, there are differences. RIDESHARING is not for profit. It is carpooling.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

No, that's not what I meant, although my policy does allow for carpooling where passengers share in expenses, but not where you charge a fee for a ride. I just meant to point out that vehicle sharing is a completely different animal.
As to. My statement about Uber liability when app is on, is CA the only state with that requirement?


----------



## Bigusdicus (Jan 1, 2015)

It is the use of your personal vehicle to transport passengers and get paid for it. You can transport people for free and personal insurance will cover everything but when you get paid to do it is when personal insurance does not cover the part when the person who is paying is in your vehicle. 

Basically my entire personal auto policy covers as it normally would. Once i accept a ride it would be like i did not have auto insurance and that is where ubers insurance would kick in. After the ride ends and passenger is out of the car, my policy covers for everything it normally does. 

Liability, collision, underinsured, medical ...etc


----------

